

E-Receipt, what's holding it back? - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.sami-lehtinen.net/blog/e-receipt-whats-holding-it-back

======
lifeisstillgood
Brilliant idea - but I cannot sign up to the google group

Please drop me a line - contacts in profile

------
lifeisstillgood
seems that [http://ereceipts.co.uk](http://ereceipts.co.uk) is doing well -
backed by ex-Tesco chairman, apparently trailing with five big uk supermarkets
- the standard may be defacto - but not open ...

------
jesusmichael
retailer adoption...

